# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Ukrainian  Київ

## TATY

Хто був у Києві? 
Вам подобається?

----------


## studentka

Я живу у Києві з вересня, менi тут дуже подобається!  Але я не можу писати по-українськи... 
Those were actually the first two sentences I've ever tried writing in Ukrainian, hope they're not too terrible.  ::   If you have more specific questions about the city I can try to answer them!

----------


## TATY

> Я живу у Києві з вересня, менi тут дуже подобається!  Але я не можу писати по-українськи... 
> Those were actually the first two sentences I've ever tried writing in Ukrainian, hope they're not too terrible.   If you have more specific questions about the city I can try to answer them!

 All of it looks OK to me. But I think по-українському is preffered over по-українськи but both are still correct.

----------


## studentka

> All of it looks OK to me. But I think по-українському is preffered over по-українськи but both are still correct.

 Cool, thanks for the tip.   ::    I've been listening to Ukrainian for three months now, but I've never had to use it.  Understanding a language and being able to produce it yourself are two very different things!

----------


## Zaya

Кахи-кахи
Писати *українською*
Розмовляти українською
Володіти російською, английською і таке інше.
А не "по-українськи".

----------


## Zaya

Що ти, студентко, вони зовсім не жахливі   ::  Але я вважаю, що краще сказати "не вмію писати українською", а не "не можу", бо останнє означає фізичну неможливість)) 
Есть анекдот на эту тему:
- Доктор, а когда снимут гипс, я смогу играть на фортепиано?
- Конечно, сможете.
- Надо же,а раньше не играл.

----------


## translationsnmru

Я был в Киеве давным-давно, ещё в школе. Город мне понравился невероятно, особенно парки.

----------


## studentka

> Що ти, студентко, вони зовсім не жахливі   Але я вважаю, що краще сказати "не вмію писати українською", а не "не можу", бо останнє означає фізичну неможливість))

 So "вміти" is like "уметь" in Russian?

----------


## Zaya

Так.
I can swim. = Я вмію плавати. - Я умею плавать.

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by Zaya  Що ти, студентко, вони зовсім не жахливі   Але я вважаю, що краще сказати "не вмію писати українською", а не "не можу", бо останнє означає фізичну неможливість))   So "вміти" is like "уметь" in Russian?

 Yes, you can see they even look the same 
вміти can also be spelt уміти  
Я вмію
Він уміє 
Not sure if you know about the У - В alteration in Ukrainian.

----------

